# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Άρρωστη κότα για ... φάγωμα

## xarris21

γεια σας παιδια! οπως σας εχω πει μαλλον ο πατερας μου την ειδε μπαρμπα-σταθης και αποφασησε να φτιαξει κοτετσι και μποστανι , τα εφτιαξε και τα δυο , ή μαλλον τα φτιαξαμε !! το θεμα μου ειναι οτι εχουμε ενα τεραστιο κοτετσι (μενει ατομο μεσα ευκολα) και εχουμε 35 περιπου κοτες και 4ης κοκκορες!!! εδω και καποιο καιρο καποια απο τα πτηνα βηχουν , αλλα περισσοτερο αλλα λιγοτερο!! πριν μια βδομαδα βρηκαμε ενα πουλι που εβηχε πολυ , νεκρο! σημερα εντοπησαμε αλλα 2 που ειναι σε πρωιμο σταδιο και ο πατερας μου θελει πριν τις διακοπες να φαμε μια απο τις κοτες μας , ετσι πηγε σημερα επιασε την μια απο τις 2 , την εσφαξε , την ξεπουπουλιασε κτλ κτλ, (ξερει απο τετοια και γενικα απο ζωα καταναλωσης λογω δουλειας)  και με εστειλε να παρω και την δευτερη αλλα την ειδα οτι δεν ηταν τοσο αρρωστη και της χαρησα την ζωη ;p η κοτες κανουν εναν ηχο , οπως κανει ενα καλαμακι οταν ρουφαμε ενα υγρο που ειναι στα τελειωματα (αυτο το εκνευριστηκο οταν το ακουμε στο σινεμα)  !! του ειπα του πατερα μου οτι αφου ηταν αρρωστη καλυτερα να μην την φαμε αλλα λεει θα την ξεπουπουλιασω με καυτο νερο και μετα θα την βρασουμε για πολυ ωρα οποτε οτι αρρωστια και αν ειναι.. ( να σημειωθει οτι ειναι αρρωστια του αναπνευστικου - κεφαλι,πνευμονες τα παντα πεταμενα )  λοιπον... μπορουμε να την φαμε αφοβα αυριο?

----------


## RacingPigeon

Προσωπικά δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ, να φάω εν γνώση μου πτηνό ή άλλο ζώο που είναι άρρωστο. Συνήθως, αν δω ύποπτα σημάδια ίωσης σε κάποιο πτηνό ή θα πρέπει να μπω στην διαδικασία της απομάκρυνσής του από τα υπόλοιπα για κάποιο καιρό ή θα πρέπει να το θανατώσω (που θεωρώ καλύτερο). Προσπαθώ, πάντως, να διατηρώ σε καλή κατάσταση τα όποια πτηνά έχω κατά διαστήματα στην κατοχή μου, ώστε να μη χρειαστεί να βρεθώ σε τέτοια θέση. Πολύ καθαριότητα, πολύ καλός αερισμός κλωβών-κοτετσιών και διατήρηση μικρών σε αριθμό κοπαδιών ήταν πάντα για μένα κανόνας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση είμαι της άποψης ότι ακόμα και τα φαινομενικά υγιή άτομα ενός κοπαδιού, πρέπει να μένουν τουλάχιστον μία εβδομάδα στον καταψύκτη πριν καταναλωθούν (εκτός από ιοί υπάρχουν μικρόβια όπως μύκητες και βακτήρια). Έχω πάντως ένα γνωστό ο οποίος ότι ζώο ή πτηνό δείξει σύμπτωμα πάθησης-ίωσης το σφάζει και το βάζει στην κατάψυξη για κατανάλωση. *Εγώ όμως δεν συνιστώ σε κανέναν τη βρώση άρρωστου ζώου ή πτηνού*.

----------


## οδυσσέας

σχεδον ολοι στα χωρια που εχουν ζωα για φαγητο, σφαζουν τα αρρωστα ζωα και τα τρωνε, εκτος απο ελαχιστες ασθενειες. 
καλο ειναι να ειναι υγειες και να σφαχτει με τροπο που να μην στρεσαριστει το ζωο, γιατι αλαζει η ποιοτητα του κρεατος......αλλα αυτο για μενα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα. η κοτουλα σου παντως θα κανει μια σουπα μουρλια.

ρωτα εναν κτηνιατρο για το τι φαρμακο μπορεις να δωσεις στα υπολοιπα κοτοπουλα.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι μυκοπλασμα ,ισως να βγει καλη η σουπα .Aν εχουν ομως τριχομοναδες ή τιπορα gapeworms .... θα εχει και επιπλεον πρωτεινη .Αν δεν κανει μαλιστα καλη δουλεια και το βρασιμο  (ειδικα αν πριν βραστουν μολυνθουν τα χερακια μας απο τιποτα τριχομοναδες ) .....

----------


## Γιούρκας

*Αν έχεις δώσει κάποιο φάρμακο πρέπει να περάσει κάποιο διάστημα για να καταναλωθεί

----------


## RacingPigeon

Παίδες, νόμιζα ότι μόνο ο γνωστός μου  σκέφτεται έτσι, ο οποίος είναι και πολύ μεγάλος σε ηλικία και το θεωρώ έως ένα βαθμό φυσιολογικό. Όλοι οι παλιοί άνθρωποι, για να μη πάει χαμένο ένα ζώο, λόγω του ότι και το κρέας τα τότε χρόνια ήταν πολυτέλεια να το τρώνε συχνά, *έσφαζαν κυρίως τα αδύναμα, τα άρρωστα και πιο ηλικιωμένα ζώα και πτηνά*. Κατά κάποιο τρόπο  πιστεύω ότι έτσι *συνέβαλαν και έως ένα βαθμό στην γενετική βελτίωση των τότε ζωντανών*. Αλλά τώρα ίσως το να φας ένα ζώο ή πτηνό άρρωστο, αρκεί να το έχεις μαγειρέψει καλά, *σίγουρα μπορεί να μην είναι και τόσο επικίνδυνο* αλλά στην σκέψη και μόνο μου κόβεται η όρεξη. Το χειρότερο που έχω ακούσει πάντως είναι για ζώα που τους δόθηκε θεραπεία, η δε θεραπεία δεν έφερε τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα, αλλά τα ζώα δόθηκαν στα κρεοπωλεία. Και καλά στις μέρες μας να μην ξέρεις τι κρέας αγοράζεις, αλλά τουλάχιστον αυτό της δικής μας παραγωγής θα έπρεπε να το ευχαριστιόμαστε. Τέλος πάντων, δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο με το θέμα, καλή σας όρεξη.

----------


## Ρία

> αλλά στην σκέψη και μόνο μου κόβεται η όρεξη..


είσαι μέσα στο μυαλό μου

----------


## xarris21

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις παιδια!! δεν εδινα καποιο φαρμακο μονο μια βιταμινη !!

----------

